# Kohler Kitchen Faucets



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Even though I'm not a big fan of Kohler faucets, I like the mounting hardware they use, fast and simple.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ive not installed many Kohlers, mostly American Standards. I have no problem with quick mounting the American Standard, I use one of those tube wrenches with the slots for the nuts. Dont even have to see them, it is self centering, so just reach up and under, tighten or losen.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The last Kohler faucet I installed was K-108-3 lav faucet in a maids bathroom. I remember the model because the aerator was damaged and the supply house didn't have one in brushed nickel.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm more talking about the pull out faucets that take the large mounting nut in the center of the faucet, you run it up close to the top and use the two of three screws to finalize the set.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh, seen those, installed a few. Pretty easy.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'm more talking about the pull out faucets that take the large mounting nut in the center of the faucet, you run it up close to the top and use the two of three screws to finalize the set.


They stole that from Hansgrohe, they have used that system for years, as has Dornbracht.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Stolen works for me, makes my job that much faster.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That's one of the only good things about the Kohler Kit. Faucet . Have gone to Delta ( # 470 ) as my go-to standard recommendation .

Wish Delta would "steal" that mounting bracket though !!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just yesterday I removed a AM/STD pullout faucet that had this mounting hardware, did not know they use it also.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just yesterday I removed a AM/STD pullout faucet that had this mounting hardware, did not know they use it also.


Dont most pull out faucets mount that way? I cant remember them being any other way.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not all, some had the bottom nut where you had to hope the basin wrench would fit it there and make it tight, then if you have to remove it and the threads were all gummed up, that really sucked.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nah ,, they are all different . Ron is right ,,, Kohler 's is the best with the large base nut and then the screws to crank it down . Also much easier to remove !

C


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Installed a Kohler Simplice 2 days ago, 


Went smooth but don't call me when it needs repairs.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

DUNBARRRR!!! lol

What's up man??


Haven't talked to you in forever!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Yeah Dunbar...just noticed you finally found this place...welcome buddy.*


----------

